# Recommendations for most scenic century in NorCal



## Engreeks1 (May 22, 2011)

Hi there!

I did my first 50 mile ride in Yountville this weekend and had a blast, as well as a desire to go farther. I'm thinking of training for a full century later this year, but wanted to get your thoughts on which would be the most scenic in NorCal! Other considerations are cost and elevation change, where lower is better for both. 

This site has a good list of CA long rides:
dubdubdub dssf.org/dssf_html/century.php

Thanks in advance! 
Eric


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

I have only done one century ever, and it was by myself an not organized, but I would still recommend it.

Start in Livermore, go up Mines/San Antonio Valley Rd to the top of Mt. Hamilton, then either go back the way you came or find another 50 miles to finish out the ride (you can probably find a way to make it a loop via Calaveras and Highway 84 or something).

A couple highlights:
-You can also go up del Valle into the Reservoir/park and get some extra climbing in.
-Country surrounding Mines / San Antonio Valley is absolutely gorgeous.
-Not too many cars (but some).
-Stop at the junction for food and/or beer.
-Stop at the observatory at Mt Hamilton

Based on your comments above, there might be too much climbing on this ride, but I'm a pretty recreational rider and survived it. Definitely don't suggest riding it alone as it's very remote in parts.


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

Loving the Tahoe area as much as I do, i would think AMBBR would be near the top of my list for "scenic" centuries. Though i know there are other organized rides that call Tahoe home.


----------



## Engreeks1 (May 22, 2011)

Awesome - thanks for the tip. Will check this out during the winter when it's not to hot out there! 

Am generally looking for an organized ride with aid stations etc. though. 



jetdog9 said:


> I have only done one century ever, and it was by myself an not organized, but I would still recommend it.


----------



## Engreeks1 (May 22, 2011)

charlox5 said:


> Loving the Tahoe area as much as I do, i would think AMBBR would be near the top of my list for "scenic" centuries. Though i know there are other organized rides that call Tahoe home.


Haven't been out to Tahoe on a bike - I'd imagine it's beautiful although the elevation will make everything more difficult!

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

Engreeks1 said:


> Haven't been out to Tahoe on a bike - I'd imagine it's beautiful although the elevation will make everything more difficult!
> 
> Thanks for the reply.


yeah the elevation will test your fitness for sure. i've never ridden tahoe on a road bike, but i can imagine it's marvelous. IIRC,

here's a link for AMBBR
BikeTheWest.com - Nevada's Best Bike Rides - AMBBR (America's Most Beautiful Bike Ride - Lake Tahoe)


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

I saw you guys out riding on Sunday, congrats.

This is a good ride list

http://www.bbcnet.com/RideCalendar/default.aspx


A few of my favorites for scenery are the Grizzly Century, Sierra Century, Sequoia Century, and Marin Century.


----------



## poff (Jul 21, 2007)

robwh9 said:


> I saw you guys out riding on Sunday, congrats.
> 
> This is a good ride list
> 
> ...


All of the above + Sonora Pass Century, Alta Alpine Combo, and 1st stage of the Everest Challenge. I also liked Auburn Century and Santa Cruz Mountains Challenge.


----------



## philipw33 (Jan 29, 2012)

Engreeks1 said:


> I did my first 50 mile ride in Yountville this weekend and had a blast


i did 50 miles in Yountville over the weekend also. Tour de Cure i assume? 

im planning on doing Tour de Peninsula(63 miles) in San Mateo August 5, and the Lake Tahoe Marathon(72 miles) that goes around Lake Tahoe September 29.

im not sure if im quite ready for a century yet, but with the elevation gain and elevation change, both will be a challenge for me


----------



## tpallsport (Jun 11, 2006)

*Blue Lakes road and Hope Valley Luther Pass*

A good ride my daughter and I did yesterday was up Hope valley from Alpine Village (Markleeville) in Alpine County on Highway 88/Blue Lakes Road (about 50 miles round trip. (5700 ft. el start; 8,300 top; 7,900 turn around at Blue Lakes). maybe give it a week as you can see we hit serious snow at 8,200 feet and cut short the last three miles to Blue Lakes (turn around), after a few small patches to dismount. Carson Pass is clear, Ebbetts will open tomorrow the 11th, Monitor is open to 395 for anyone prepping for the Death Ride.

Blue Lakes Road is lightly traveled with camping and fishing on the agenda. SR88 up Woodfords Canyon is moderatly traveled. Overall grades are less than 10% which makes it good for begiinners and intermediate riders. SR88 see lots of winter traffic to Kirkwood from South Lake Tahoe and is usually in fair shape with slurry and cracks. There may be services during business hours in Markleeville, otherwise you are on your own. Best bet for services in Minden, NV, SLT and SR88 back at Jackson. there are toilets at the Campground at the Start of Blue Lakes Rd. Hard to beat the scenery, without the effort needed for the extended climbs on the major passes in the area. Woodfords canyon Climbs about 1,300 feet to hope valley, but it comes right away and grades are less than 6%, maybe some wind. Blue Lakes climbs mostly below 5% nwith only three sections that require work, and they are all only a coule hundred yards long. If traffic is heavy on SR88, you may want to ride Blue Lakes Road twice (4-12 mile sections) and have it to yourself, serendipidty!

To make it a century, you can add Luther Pass to SLT, or head south on SR89 from markleeville towards Ebbetts Pass (Hwy4) or SR89 over Monitor Pass, or use parts of either/both climbs).


----------



## ucancallmejoe (May 17, 2006)

*Low elevation + amazing scenery =*

Death Valley. I had to think about five seconds about this. The Death Valley Century sells out very quick though. The easier (and maybe more scenic) century is the north route that is held in October. I did the double century a few times and the views were around every corner. 

Also, about 100 feet or so below sea level. Lotsa oxygen!

Also, of all ironies, the two times I went were the only times I was ever rained on in a century. Dryest place in North America eh? The weather is generally perfect though. Not too hot or cold.

Sign up for the email notification and you are pretty much guaranteed a spot as long as you buy your spot as soon as you get the email. 

Death Valley Century and Double Century


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

It depends a _lot_ on what you are looking for. By scenic, do you mean high mountain granite vistas, rolling california foothills covered in wildflowers and green grass/oaks, coastal beaches and pounding surf? Here's a few to check out that I've posted ride reports on. 

Chico Wildflower Ride. Crowded but scenic. Can be a little warm depending on the weather. Very pretty rolling California Foothill stuff with some hard climbs up to Table Mountain. 
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/co...-century-report-lots-pics-but-long-59458.html

Pardee Party. Not a hundred miles but a hundred kilometers. But, one of the best spring opener rides that I've done. Good support, good food, beautiful scenery.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/co...rty-2012-california-foothill-ride-278261.html

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/co...dee-party-metric-century-lots-pics-56815.html

Santa Rosa Wine ride is fantastic if you are into Vineyards, coastal mountains, ocean front riding etc. 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/co...anta-rosa-double-metric-wine-ride-249026.html

A not too difficult 100 miles through a large Sierra Valley with a very good lunch stop. If you like rural ranch country, big valleys, and a climb to a pretty alpine reservoir this ride is for you. One of the better Memorial Day rides that I've done.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/co...ride-report-indian-valley-century-174615.html

If you want to ride the alpine stuff just north of Tahoe, this ride is great and very scenic. Goes up old Highway 40 which is one of my favorite rides in the area.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/co...s/tahoe-sierra-century-ride-report-42146.html

The Eastern Sierra Fall Century should be much better this year as they are patching up the cracks in the roads. Great mix of Sierras, Mono Lake, and large expanses of desert stuff. Fairly difficult but worth it.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/co...-roads-pretty-views-bloody-ending-187564.html

Fall River Century. If it hadn't been for the smoke, I think this ride would have been much much more scenic, but it wasn't too bad overall. 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/co...ury-fall-river-mills-another-post-140357.html

Shasta Super Century. Don't let the name fool you, you can make whatever miles you want out of it by choosing which passes to do. The climb up Mt. Shasta is incredible and worth every drop of sweat.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/co...ts/volcano-some-trees-little-snow-258556.html

If you want a wacky but scenic mid California hill country ride, this one is for you. But, it's a challenge.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/co...unknown-valley-century-ride-report-88045.html

Anyway, good luck on choosing one. I probably have more reports up but can't remember where they are or what I called them to search for them. These at least might give you some idea of what is out there. Personally, as a beginner, I'd aim at the Indian Valley Century (stay in Quincy, CA) or the Wild Flower.


----------



## itsjon (Nov 4, 2005)

Engreeks1 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I did my first 50 mile ride in Yountville this weekend and had a blast, as well as a desire to go farther. I'm thinking of training for a full century later this year, but wanted to get your thoughts on which would be the most scenic in NorCal! Other considerations are cost and elevation change, where lower is better for both.
> 
> ...


The Tahoe Sierra Century is my pick for the most scenic. The first time I rode up Donner Pass, I couldn't believe my eyes. The shear magnitude of the granite cliffs just can't be beat in my book.


----------



## zzzzz (May 21, 2012)

What a great thread! Thanks to all for the info!


----------

